# Rooster Tail



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

My rooster's tail was all torn up this morning. I believe he started messing with it and now the hens are going after him. It is bleeding, but I put blue core on it. Not helping. What next?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If blu-kote is not helping separate him until it heals. Also look for mite to find the reason for the initial pecking issue.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

If I do find mites, how do I take care of them?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

camel934 said:


> If I do find mites, how do I take care of them?


Poultry dust or seven dust


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Would dusting him with DE do it? Do I have to wait for the bleeding areas to stop bleeding? Will the seven dust hurt his wounds? Sorry for all the questions.


----------

